# Titan fenri fit with cooler master gladiator 600??



## meiko (Dec 26, 2008)

im very interested to get the Titan Fenrir on this case however im afraid it wont fit so anyone has a idea

the cpu dimension is Heatsink & Fan Dim: 156x124x107mm 
while the case is (W) 202 x (H) 440 x (D) 485 mm 

issue is that the motherboard and the cpu is few cm long so very uncertain if it will fit on my case


----------



## meiko (Dec 26, 2008)

note the titan henri is 156mm tall


----------

